
FOSDEM 2019 – Call for participation - jaywink
https://fosdem.org/2019/news/2018-08-10-call-for-participation/
======
Improvotter
Too bad FOSDEM always has horrible dates for students. Many students either go
on holiday in Belgium because we only got 1 week or some people are still
having exams. I wish FOSDEM was a bit later in the year.

~~~
chrisseaton
I think no matter which date you pick there is going to be some group of
people in some country when it's not going to be ideal.

------
Boulth
Looks nice, though
[https://ksp.fosdem.org/files/](https://ksp.fosdem.org/files/) uses expired
certificate.

